# Where to buy 20kg rubber plates?



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

New or used im not fussed. Who to use? Who to avoid?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good question,

I keep scanning ebay local ads etc as there bloody expensive


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Do be aware that there's a difference between rubber plates and bumper plates.

I keep thinking I should buy some but then I wonder if I should just make some adaptors so I can fit a couple of car wheels with tyres to my bar to act as the bumper.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Have a look at kiddies pushbike tyres. I reckon they would do.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do be aware that there's a difference between rubber plates and bumper plates.
> 
> I keep thinking I should buy some but then I wonder if I should just make some adaptors so I can fit a couple of car wheels with tyres to my bar to act as the bumper.


I'm after the type that can be dropped from a decent height. Look like they are made out of chewed up car tyres.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bumper plates..about 3'' thick.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140-kg-Olympic-Bumper-Plate-Set-/251254637905?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3a7ff18551#ht_272wt_1255

Rubber plates....about 1.5'' thick.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/118KG-OLYMPIC-RUBBER-TRI-GRIP-PLATE-BARBELL-WEIGHT-SET-/170963287760?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item27ce34bed0#ht_1974wt_1018

Wheel convertor...

http://www.vincesmuscleshop.com/strongman-Apollon-wheel-collar.htm

There is a UK seller for about 35quid.


----------

